# Noise While changing Gears



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, sound will be made when selecting gears. The shift lever engages all sorts of mechanical complexity in the transmission. It's not silent when shifting between P, R, N, and D. The reason it does is because the Cruze has good sound insulation and engine isolation against noises and vibrations.


----------



## S726887 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks For the info.


----------

